# Clutch Safety Switch?



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

Hey,


Does my 1992 sentra classic ( b12 ) have a clutch or neutral safety switch? Because as it stands, I can start my car when the clutch is not in at all... and when its in gear  . If it does have one, where would it be on the car and how can I fix it to make it work!!!.


Thanks,

Muccman


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

well...clutch switch is on the clutch pedal usually that i know of...neutral switch is in the shifter linkage are trans somewhere. lets see 92 sentra lemme look it up.......ok it doesn't show a neutral safety switch..maybe thats just the automatic??


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ok duh..you probably wont have a neutral safety switch cause the car is only suppose to start with the clutch in so either you have a bad switch, or its been stuck pressed. i personally can't stand having to push the clutch in its starting to annoy me on my nissan, i'm gonna figure out how to wire around it


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

well I looked in my Haynes manual tonight.. and it does have a clutch safety switch.. its at the top of the pedal and from the looks of it its stuck in.. oh well.. my car still starts so i dont really care  By the way Gsolo, if you dont want to have to push the clutch in, go and find the switch ( its at the top of the clutch pedal ) pull out the electrical connector and hardwire both wires together.. problem solved


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

muccman said:


> *By the way Gsolo, if you dont want to have to push the clutch in, go and find the switch ( its at the top of the clutch pedal ) pull out the electrical connector and hardwire both wires together.. problem solved  *


I did something simular, but I added a toggle switch. I ran it up towards the ignition switch, popped out one of those tabs below the light that shows your rear defrost. is on and placed it there. I might move it, I use it as a safety feature, just in case someone trys to steal the car. It won't start until you flip the switch.
Rocky


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

that's actually a pretty good idea RockyB... i might try to do that with my car


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

RockyB said:


> * I use it as a safety feature, just in case someone trys to steal the car. It won't start until you flip the switch.
> Rocky *


Perhaps you could get another hazard switch from the salvage yard and put it in one of the other spots on the left side of the steering column and use it for that. You would keep the stock look (if that's what you want) and nobody trying to steal a car would ever press the hazard switch. I used an extra hazard for turning my subs on/off, people love tricky stuff like that.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

yeah minuterice.. that's what I was planning on doing.. or using a trunk/gas cap popper button off an old car I have.. nobody would think that popping the gas cap or trunk would start the car


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

muccman said:


> * By the way Gsolo, if you dont want to have to push the clutch in, go and find the switch ( its at the top of the clutch pedal ) pull out the electrical connector and hardwire both wires together.. problem solved  *


I've thought about that cause it would work but the ecu knows what switches are active and although i'm sure it wouldn't mess up the ecu it makes me wonder if it would affect anything else. no offense to anyone but this is why i'd rather work on old domestics cause its all so simple


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

muccman said:


> *yeah minuterice.. that's what I was planning on doing.. or using a trunk/gas cap popper button off an old car I have.. nobody would think that popping the gas cap or trunk would start the car  *


Cool ideas....my old beater stanza wagon has a backyard mechanic wire setup to where there is a toggle switch on the bottom of the dash the turns all the power in the car on and off....whats scary is i still dont understand how it works cause it's not wired like it should...and if the engines running and you turn the switch off the engine still runs but lights and stuff go out. really funky


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

ok, i went and unplugged the clutch safety switch and the car started.. my question is... is it the kind of circuit that, if the clutch is up it closes the circuit and the car will not start, and if the clutch is down it breaks the circuit so that the car will start? I also saw another connector ( blueish wire i think ) next to the one that went to the clutch switch... any advice here??


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

O.k. on my b12 there are 2 switches, one above the clutch pedal and one below the clutch pedal. The one I used was the one below the clutch pedal. I hope this helps.
Rocky


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

alright.. ill go check later to see if it has the clutch switch at the bottom.. cuz in the manual it says its the one at the top of the clutch? but i gotta go do some homework so ill do it later


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> *well...clutch switch is on the clutch pedal usually that i know of...neutral switch is in the shifter linkage are trans somewhere. lets see 92 sentra lemme look it up.......ok it doesn't show a neutral safety switch..maybe thats just the automatic?? *


 G, u do know that the sentra classic in Canada IS a b12.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> *G, u do know that the sentra classic in Canada IS a b12. *


I do now my bad:balls: why can't they all be the same??


----------



## RedRavenNismo (Jun 8, 2012)

I know I am reviving a dead thread but I have a quick question.

The switch on my 1990 Nissan Sentra 2 Door is starting to go and I am just looking to yank the switch itself. I found where the plug goes into the back but with all my fighting with it I cannot get it unplugged. Is there an easy way to get it unplugged and bypassed?

I really need to get a Haynes Manual for this thing.


----------

